# ✎ Free Sketches!! ✎ [ ♪ 2/2 Slots ♪ ]



## MC4pros (Mar 15, 2015)

I need a break from commissions, so I'm going to be doing free sketches~!! May or may not be colored.

Not first come, first serve.

Examples → [x][x][x] ←

✖ No NSFW, mecha, furries, or detailed armor, please!

*CLOSED* Slots:
cheezyfries
Godtara
​


----------



## Allycat (Mar 15, 2015)

ATHENA! ya?


Spoiler:  














aaaaugh, dude I love your art.
Even if you don't do mine, I'll lurk.


----------



## LeilaChan (Mar 15, 2015)

My ref sheet is in my signature if you'd like to consider


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 15, 2015)

It's so hard to get art these days pleeease consider my mayor?


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 15, 2015)

Allycat said:


> ATHENA! ya?
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...





Illyana said:


> It's so hard to get art these days pleeease consider my mayor?



You two are ACCEPTED~


----------



## Pearls (Mar 15, 2015)

Please consider one of my OCs? I don't mind which. (x)


----------



## Allycat (Mar 15, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> You two are ACCEPTED~



woooooooo!
*dances embarrassingly*


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 15, 2015)

Allycat said:


> woooooooo!
> *dances embarrassingly*



LOL! <33 

~SLOTS CLOSED~
Doing two at a time!​


----------



## Roselia (Mar 15, 2015)

Here's my mayor, I'd love one to put in my sig <3

I'll still lurk for pretty arts even if I'm not accepted though :'3

edit; oh noes! I posted too late >x<


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 15, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> You two are ACCEPTED~



Thank you sooo much ahhh!!


----------



## Allycat (Mar 15, 2015)

Roselia said:


> Here's my mayor, I'd love one to put in my sig <3
> 
> I'll still lurk for pretty arts even if I'm not accepted though :'3
> 
> edit; oh noes! I posted too late >x<



*sorry for being off topic*
but yooo roselia your pixel is ready to be picked up at my thread.


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 15, 2015)

LeilaChan said:


> My ref sheet is in my signature if you'd like to consider





GoldieJoan said:


> Please consider one of my OCs? I don't mind which. (x)





Roselia said:


> Here's my mayor, I'd love one to put in my sig <3
> 
> I'll still lurk for pretty arts even if I'm not accepted though :'3
> 
> edit; oh noes! I posted too late >x<



Thank you for your interest~ Maybe next time! :>


----------



## roroselle (Mar 15, 2015)

NUUUUU ITS CLOSED

/criezincorner

<3


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 15, 2015)

ONE SLOT OPEN!​


----------



## Allycat (Mar 15, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> ONE SLOT OPEN!​



aaaahhhh!
she is so adorable!
I like her attitude, lol
I LOVE IT!!


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 15, 2015)

Allycat said:


> aaaahhhh!
> she is so adorable!
> I like her attitude, lol
> I LOVE IT!!



eep, thank you ~ c: I tried to go for a sassy look lol


----------



## tobi! (Mar 15, 2015)

Allycat said:


> woooooooo!
> *dances embarrassingly*


that's too dang cute


----------



## Allycat (Mar 15, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> eep, thank you ~ c: I tried to go for a sassy look lol



yeeeesss! she is soo sassy!
I can't get over the CUTENESS!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Norski said:


> that's too dang cute



ahaha! ikr! that's my favorite.


----------



## MayorGong (Mar 15, 2015)

omg so cute ; - ;

may could I request? ;;


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 15, 2015)

Allycat said:


> yeeeesss! she is soo sassy!
> I can't get over the CUTENESS!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



;D



MayorGong said:


> omg so cute ; - ;
> 
> may could I request? ;;


yesyes!! :>


----------



## Allycat (Mar 15, 2015)

yes, yes. going to lurk.
ever consider a shop?


----------



## MayorGong (Mar 15, 2015)

Allycat said:


> yes, yes. going to lurk.
> ever consider a shop?



same question ew?



could you consider my mayor or OC? as you preffer ^^


Spoiler









without the hat its fine :3


----------



## tobi! (Mar 15, 2015)

idk if you do guys but


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 15, 2015)

Allycat said:


> yes, yes. going to lurk.
> ever consider a shop?



lurk all you want~
and, no, I doubt anyone would by my art from a shop.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorGong said:


> same question ew?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can do your OC.

@Norski I'll try.


----------



## Allycat (Mar 15, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> lurk all you want~
> and, no, I doubt anyone would by my art from a shop.



if nobody would buy your art... then.... what....huh....
*questions existence*


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 15, 2015)

Allycat said:


> if nobody would buy your art... then.... what....huh....
> *questions existence*


;^; You're too sweet~ How can someone be this nice to a potato with a pen? *questions existence*


~


Alright, I'm taking a break. Will probably finish these requests either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## aleshapie (Mar 15, 2015)

Your reference is so cute! Please consider my Mad Hatter...or Alice?


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 15, 2015)

MayorGong's request will probably be the last one for now. c:

If anyone would like a shop for quick sketches (or even complete drawings), please let me know by suggesting a fair price in BTB or RLC. I doubt anyone would commission art from me with the use of real world currency, but it's worth a shot! ​


----------



## kyukon (Mar 15, 2015)

ahh these are so cute ; 0;
your style is really coming together!!


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 15, 2015)

kyukon said:


> ahh these are so cute ; 0;
> your style is really coming together!!



;o; thank you sososo much <33


----------



## LisaTheGreat (Mar 15, 2015)

Super cute! I love your style


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 15, 2015)

Oh wow, you have really improved!



MC4pros said:


> lurk all you want~
> and, no, I doubt anyone would by my art from a shop.


I would.


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 15, 2015)

LisaTheGreat said:


> Super cute! I love your style


Thank you~ 


Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Oh wow, you have really improved!
> 
> 
> I would.



Thanks so much, Chibi! <33 >w< No matter how much I continue to improve, I'll never draw as perf as you. *sighs and gazes off into your fab art*
Psst, I'm working on your OC right now.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 15, 2015)

Are you still doing free sketches?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 15, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> Thanks so much, Chibi! <33 >w< No matter how much I continue to improve, I'll never draw as perf as you. *sighs and gazes off into your fab art*
> Psst, I'm working on your OC right now.


You're welcome, and stop saying that! XD

Whhhhaaa! You cheeky girl haha!


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 16, 2015)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Are you still doing free sketches?


Yes!


Chibi.Hoshi said:


> You're welcome, and stop saying that! XD
> 
> Whhhhaaa! You cheeky girl haha!


;D


SLOTS OPEN! I'll post all the requests I completed later!


----------



## Autem (Mar 16, 2015)

Could you consider my mayor?



Spoiler: Title



View attachment 87068



Thanks!


----------



## Roselia (Mar 16, 2015)

Can... can I repost mine? :0

Here's my mayor


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Mar 16, 2015)

Could you maybe do mine please?


Spoiler



View attachment 86648


 a colored example is the mayor in my signature


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 16, 2015)

Roselia said:


> Can... can I repost mine? :0
> 
> Here's my mayor



Accepted~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Elephantmarshmallow said:


> Could you maybe do mine please?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Accepted~


----------



## LisaTheGreat (Mar 16, 2015)

I would love it if you do my mayor too


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 16, 2015)

SLOTS STILL CLOSED~​


----------



## Allycat (Mar 16, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> SLOTS STILL CLOSED~​



OMG SO CUTE!!! I want that pink hair in real life. x.x


----------



## Roselia (Mar 16, 2015)

SO CUTE!

Thank you! <3


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 16, 2015)

Allycat said:


> OMG SO CUTE!!! I want that pink hair in real life. x.x



thanks ;; <3 
and omg no, no one would want that ugly hair I drew. ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Roselia said:


> SO CUTE!
> 
> Thank you! <3



You're welcome!


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Mar 16, 2015)

My mayor holding a pink heart balloon?


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 16, 2015)

Please do not post refs when slots full! ^.^ I'll be announcing when slots are open!


----------



## NessCuddles (Mar 17, 2015)

-Is stalking thread- >:3


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Mar 18, 2015)

Bump


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 20, 2015)

Nessiechan said:


> -Is stalking thread- >:3



>:3



Elephantmarshmallow said:


> Bump



Thank you!!

Alright, I have some time to work on commissions and freebies now! Will start soon!


----------



## Amilee (Mar 20, 2015)

lurking :3


----------



## NessCuddles (Mar 20, 2015)

OHOH ME  Can you draw my mayor? <3 My ref is in my siggy


----------



## RadiantScone (Mar 20, 2015)

Oh i am so lurking!


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Mar 20, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Alright, I have some time to work on commissions and freebies now! Will start soon!




YAY! I can't wait! ^.^


----------



## mayorofmelrose (Mar 20, 2015)

Do you still do these?


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 20, 2015)

Elephantmarshmallow said:


> YAY! I can't wait! ^.^



I'll try to post yours asap. :3



mayorofmelrose said:


> Do you still do these?


Yeah, but slots will be closed for a bit.


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Mar 20, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> I'll try to post yours asap. :3



YAY!! ^-^


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 21, 2015)

Sorry for not posting the free sketches!! :< I'll do it very soon! 

I just wanted to know if any of you would be interested in an auction (in the style shown on the original post; not just a crappy 5 min sketch). 

I'm also thinking about making adoptables! I'd like ideas for their themes! ^^ Any help is appreciated!​


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 21, 2015)

need.. freebies..


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 21, 2015)

i'd be interested in an auction D: your art is adorable and i'm willing to pay quite a bit lol~


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 21, 2015)

Ahri said:


> i'd be interested in an auction D: your art is adorable and i'm willing to pay quite a bit lol~



ah, really? ;v; thank you!! actually, if you want, you can commission art from me. ^^


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Mar 21, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> Sorry for not posting the free sketches!! :< I'll do it very soon!​



Oh oh yay does that mean mine is done just not posted yet? ^-^


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 21, 2015)

Elephantmarshmallow said:


> Oh oh yay does that mean mine is done just not posted yet? ^-^



yeah, sorry! ^-^ I'm on mobile right now, so I can't post it yet!


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Mar 21, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> yeah, sorry! ^-^ I'm on mobile right now, so I can't post it yet!



Okey no problem! Just making sure ^-^


----------



## nard (Mar 21, 2015)

ahh nnn your art is soo cute, id love one!!



Spoiler: reference


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 21, 2015)

Slots are still closed.


----------



## Amilee (Mar 21, 2015)

aah i would totally buy one too *-*


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 21, 2015)

ONE SLOT OPEN! :>​


----------



## cheezyfries (Mar 21, 2015)

maybe my mayor?? refs- [x] [x] [x] [x]
your art is so amazing, fingers and toes crossed i get a slot!


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 21, 2015)

ℱα♭ʊℓ☺υṧ


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 21, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> maybe my mayor?? refs- [x] [x] [x] [x]
> your art is so amazing, fingers and toes crossed i get a slot!



Accepted~



sailoreamon said:


> ℱα♭ʊℓ☺υṧ



Ty! ;v; <33


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 21, 2015)

I guess I missed a slot. XD


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 21, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I guess I missed a slot. XD



Psst, I can reserve one for you.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 21, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> Psst, I can reserve one for you.


Are you sure? >.>


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 21, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Are you sure? >.>



yep! I reserved a slot for you.  Just post the refs, please.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 21, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> yep! I reserved a slot for you.  Just post the refs, please.


Thank you dear. Pick anyone!



Spoiler:  













[/QUOTE]


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 22, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Thank you dear. Pick anyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:





Spoiler:  










[/QUOTE]

Ah, ok.  Saving the refs. Do you want Katy and Stefan to be in a couple picture? If you want, I can also draw the cute adopts you got from Fin. : )


----------



## Allycat (Mar 22, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> Sorry for not posting the free sketches!! :< I'll do it very soon!
> 
> I just wanted to know if any of you would be interested in an auction (in the style shown on the original post; not just a crappy 5 min sketch).
> 
> I'm also thinking about making adoptables! I'd like ideas for their themes! ^^ Any help is appreciated!​



aahhh! all of the above!!
I think elves, warriors, bunnies, cats, dogs, angels, geeks

idk


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 22, 2015)

Allycat said:


> aahhh! all of the above!!
> I think elves, warriors, bunnies, cats, dogs, angels, geeks
> 
> idk



oooh, good ideas! I'll definitely consider it! Thanks~ ^-^ <3


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## Amilee (Mar 22, 2015)

suuuuuuper cute! *-*


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 22, 2015)

Amilee said:


> suuuuuuper cute! *-*



ahh, ty!! <3

*ONE SLOT OPEN​*​


----------



## Amilee (Mar 22, 2015)

aah i want one pls c:


----------



## Keitara (Mar 22, 2015)

is a slot free? :O


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 22, 2015)

Keitara said:


> is a slot free? :O



yep! :>


----------



## Amilee (Mar 22, 2015)

but i already posted :c

- - - Post Merge - - -

ah its not first come first serve, sorry~


----------



## Keitara (Mar 22, 2015)

Amilee said:


> but i already posted :c
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ah its not first come first serve, sorry~



then the slot is gone or am I wrong?


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 22, 2015)

Amilee said:


> but i already posted :c



I'm sorry! It says on the original post that it is not first come, first serve.


----------



## Keitara (Mar 22, 2015)

ahh I see xD

then please consider my oc Keitara  
refs are in my siggy~
thanks for your free nice art!


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 22, 2015)

Keitara said:


> then the slot is gone or am I wrong?



not yet!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Keitara said:


> ahh I see xD
> 
> then please consider my oc Keitara
> refs are in my siggy~
> thanks for your free nice art!



considered~


----------



## Amilee (Mar 22, 2015)

yea i saw it too late haha but thanks anyways c:


----------

